# Micro Lobsters!



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

just out of curiosity, does anyone here keep micro lobsters?


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp/56001-micro-lobsters.html


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Well, I just started mine a few days ago. So far healthy.


----------



## MartialTheory (Dec 20, 2007)

how are they in terms of ease?


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Probably THE easiest shrimp to keep. Though if you wanna breed, you should go to the neocaridina sp, but these are easiest to keep. If you keep them under right conditions, they will breed, and even live up to 20 years.


----------

